# Mac OS X server Tutorials? Where to find?



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone know of any internet based tutorials for OS X server?

I work for a small business. We have a Windows server that does everything (print, file, application, email-exchange).

The server is being overloaded by about 25 users. We use Macs where feasible but, more than half the computers are PCs.

I'm not the IT guy (we don't really have one, just a bunch of technically inclined people), but we would like to set up one of the older extra G4 towers as a file and possibly a print server to take some of the load off the main server.

I've at my disposal a copy of OS X server to try out, and seem to have been able to set up a windows file server (Samba?).

I just need some step by step instruction to make this work properly. And to integrate it into an existing network.

Any tips or directions on where to find some (free)help would be appreciated.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

To answer my own question

http://images.apple.com/server/pdfs/Windows_Services_v10.4.pdf


----------

